# ROTFL... "Skippy goes TOTing 3 Days Early



## LadyRohan (Oct 20, 2010)

Ok, this is a guy named Ed that I follow on YouTube. He is hilarious and makes up all these characters. One of his most popular is a guy named Skippy known for bad pick up lines. Well his character "Skippy" dresses up as Freddy K. and TOT's 3 days early.


----------

